# hollywood sound labs hsl 125d's x30, $45+ship bin



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

gotta get rid of 'em

NEW OLD SCHOOL STOCK HOLLYWOOD SOUND LABS HSL 125D SUBWOOFERS! | eBay


----------



## eRr (May 20, 2007)

How did they perform? I remember a buddy of mine used some HSL subs in his Del Sol and I was pretty impressed, but not sure which ones they were...


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

ya know, i really havent gotten around to playing with these outside of some light free-air demoing (in which they actually did surprisingly well in the response dept.), just yet, but ill be installing 6 in my friend's vehicle with a projected 1500w in the next few weeks or so if he can get his **** together to pay me back for getting his ass out of jail yesterday. :bash:


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

ive sold enough of these locally to drop the price a lil bit.

14 left


----------



## marvdog187 (Dec 6, 2013)

LucidusRex said:


> ive sold enough of these locally to drop the price a lil bit.
> 
> 14 left


do u still have any left?


----------



## marvdog187_isascammer (Dec 17, 2013)

DO NOT make a deal with marvdog187... He's a scammer. He is about to be busted by ebay for putting up ads for fake products and selling counterfeit foreign currency.


----------



## marvdog187 (Dec 6, 2013)

marvdog187_isascammer said:


> DO NOT make a deal with marvdog187... He's a scammer. He is about to be busted by ebay for putting up ads for fake products and selling counterfeit foreign currency.


surprise of the day. hello there and who are u.


----------

